# Last night World Series game on Fox in HD?



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Last night I tuned into the local KASA Fox DTV station to catch the game. It had a Fox Sports animated "screen saver" type display going and thats all. I switched over to my SD channel from my Dish locals and the game was going on in the rain. Towards the end of the game I switched back to see if the DTV station was still off and I was shocked to find the screen saver now gone and a beautiful (never seen before on Fox) widescreen HD picture!

This was not some 480P Faux Fox stretched to fit your screen blurry picture but a true HD picture as good as I have seen on ABC Monday night football!

Anyone else see this? I was under the impression that Fox wasn't going to start any 720P broadcasting till 2004?

I have a call into their engineering dept. to see whats up but man that was an awesome picture. 

Bring on 24 in HD!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The Game I watch through OTA Fox HD was not beautiful at all. It was the typical FOX HD. Better thand SD but by no means HD.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I watched the game in Faux 480p "High Resolution"...it was definitely not HD in Denver.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I watched the game in Philadelphia using OTA it was in wide screen but it wasnt 1080i but for most part it did look pretty good.
I flipped over to HDnet to see a minute of the James Taylor concert that was wow!!
So Fox's widescreen is better than the norm but I'll take my 1080i anyday.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Much to my amazement I have been receiving Fox OTA at 1080i for the playoffs.
Fantastic picture!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Fox 480P Fhooled me!

Just got a response from my local Fox company. Seems (for the first time locally anyway) they are transmitting to us the 480P 16X9 Widescreen that people have talked about this fall. Yea its Faux Fox but it sure looks better than regular 480P. It looks like HD on my 40in widescreen Panny but you can tell its not quite when blown up even more on my 60in widescreen Sony. 

Oh well, hopefully 24 will look as good this season!


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

> Much to my amazement I have been receiving Fox OTA at 1080i for the playoffs.
> Fantastic picture!!!


Some local FOX stations do up-convert the national widescreen feed to 720P or 1080i. I've not heard that any US national feed was available in anything than fox widescreen (fox widescreen is a wide-pixel 480i feed up-converted to 480p widescreen at the station)
Since your local station can brodcast 1080i, then you'll be all set when Fox starts sending a national 720p feed next fall.


----------

